# Best CAI with Maggie



## Jokers06GTO (Dec 27, 2012)

What is the best CAI to use with a Maggie? Is there a OTR CIA that will work?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Svedes have worked with maggies.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Duspeed, spendy but awesome.


----------

